# Hilfe: Kauf eines Gaming-PCs bis zu 1000€



## Lelouch99th (28. Februar 2014)

*Hilfe: Kauf eines Gaming-PCs bis zu 1000€*

Hallo liebe Community!

Habe von Freunden erfahren, dass dieses Forum ein super Platz ist um konstruktives und kompetentes Feedback in Bezug auf Gaming PCs zu bekommen. Daher mein Laptop eingegangen ist und der Release von The Elder Scrolls Online naht möchte ich mir in 1-2 Wochen einen neuen Desktop PC bestellen.
Wie schon im Titel erwähnt strebe ich *+ - 1000€ *an.
Leider habe ich wenig bis keine Ahnung von Hardware. Bisher habe ich keine andere Seite als one.de gefunden zum bestellen. Wäre über andere Vorschläge auch sehr dankbar.

Jetzt zum Angedachten System. Dieses ist ein schon zusammengestelltes auf einer Website für 799€.

                                 CPU: Intel Core i5-4670 4x 3.40 GHz                         

Mainboard: ASRock B85M-ITX Mainboard               

RAM: 8192MB DDR3 Single Channel 1600MHz (1x 8GB)

Grafik: 2048 MB NVIDIA Geforce GTX 750Ti, 2x DVI, 1x miniHDMI

Festplatten: 1000 GB SATA III, 7200upm + 120GB SATA III Samsung 840 EVO *SSD*

Netzteil: 300W Silverstone Strider SST-ST30SF

Windows: Windows 8.1 64Bit OEM

Prozessorkühlung: Alpenföhn Panorama

Gehäuse: Silverstone Raven RVZ0 (schwarz), 300W Silverstone Strider SFX


Habe ich etwas vergessen? 
Ich habe mich schon durch einige ähnliche Foreneinträge geklickt und habe ein paar Fragen.
Brauche ich mehr Kühlung? ein 300W Netzteil ist zu wenig oder? 16G RAM wären durchaussinnvoll oder? Grafikkarte/Mainboard und CPU keine Ahnung^^

Wie schon gesagt Ich habe vor TESO und LoL zu spielen. Keine High-END Shooter. Ich benutze auch keine aufwendigen Grafik oder Programmier Programme.

Vielen Dank schon im Vorhinein.
LG Simon


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Februar 2014)

Hallo, der PC, den du gefunden hast ist nicht geeignet. Geeignet für TESO unD Lol vll noch, aber für das Geld viel zu teuer.

Als Basis empfiehlt sich tatsächlich der i5 4570, oder der Xeon 1230v3. Im Gegensatz zum i5 simuliert er 4 weitere Kerne, ist also ein 8 Kerner, was ihn zukunftssicherer macht. Kostet Ca. 50 euro mehr, so im die 210.
Zum Mainboard: Lieber ein matx oder Atx Board neben, da passt mehr drauf. Itx ist extrem platzsparend und auch teurer. Ein Asrock h87 pro 4 ist ganz gut, oder ein Gigabyte h87-hd3.
8 gb ram reichen noch eine ganze Weile locker aus, 16GB machen den pc nicht schneller. 1600mhz und 1,5v sollte er haben.

Die Grafikkarte ist leider sehr schwach. Für 160 euro bekommt man eine amd r9 270x. Die ist so stark wie eine GTX 760, also auch deutlich stärker als eine 750ti aber sogar 20-30 euro günstiger als die 760.
Das würde für deine Ansprüche locker reichen, die stellt aktuell jedes Spiel in hohen Einstellungen flüssig dar.

Wenn es mehr Power sein soll, darf es die 280x oder GTX770 sein. Die sind beide Ca 30% schneller und Kosten knapp unter 300 Euro.

Als Netzteil sollte man ein Markenmodell mit 500W nehmen. Bequiet oder ähnliches bietet sich an. 50 Euro darf das schon kosten.

Wenn du den PC allgemein beschleunigen willst, also das Hochfahren oder das Öffnen von Programmen und Dateien, empfiehlt sich eine SSD mit 120GB, zum Beispiel die Samsung Evo Basic, auf die man das Betriebssystem und wichtige Programme packt. Als Datengrab eignet sich eine 1TB Platte mit 7200 Umdrehungen/Minute, etwa eine WD blue oder Seagate Barracuda.

Mit der R9 270x sollte der PC ohne Windows und mit SSD bei Ca. 800 euro liegen, mit der GTX 770 oder 280x etwa 140 euro drüber, ganz grob geschätzt. Wenn du allerdings wirklich nur sie genannten Spiele spielst, kann es gut sein, dass dir eine 270X locker ausreicht. Das ist quasi eine HD7950 boost aus der Vorgängergenerstion von AMD und war dort ein Highend Modell, ist im Moment aber immer noch gute Oberklasse.

Bestellen kannst du bei Hardwareversand.de für 20 euro würden die sogar den Zusammenbau übernehmen. Mindfactory.de ist manchmal etwas günstiger, da gibt es aber ab und zu auch mal Beschwerden...


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Februar 2014)

Doppelt...


----------



## Lelouch99th (28. Februar 2014)

*Danke Yoghurt*

Habe mich auf Hardwareversand begeben und folgendes System zusammengestellt.

*Intel Xeon E3-1230v3 Bx, LGA1150*

*ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX*

*8 GB Kingston 1600MHz DDR3 Non-ECC CL9 DIMM*

*Sharkoon VS3-Standard Rot, ohne Netzteil*

*be quiet! SYSTEM POWER 7 500W - bulk -*

*Gigabyte Radeon R9 270X, 2GB DDR5, PCI-Express*

*WD Blue 1TB 6Gb's*

*ADATA S510 60GB SATA 6Gb/s 6,4cm (2,5")*

*ARCTIC COOLING CPU-Kühler Freezer i30*

*Laufwerk: Samsung SH-118AB schwarz*

Monitor:  Packard Bell Viseo 243Dbid


mit Windows : OEM Microsoft Windows 8.1 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation


Fehlt mir noch ein Lüfter/Kühler? ist nicht ersichtlich für mich :/
was meint ihr? kann man den so bestellen?


LG Simon


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (28. Februar 2014)

Das sieht Schonmal gut aus.

Zum leiseren Betrieb empfiehlt sich ein kühler wie von dir vorgeschlagen.

 Die SSD sollte schon 120gb groß sein. Die ist sonst zu schnell voll. Außerdem spart man kaum etwas, wenn man nur 60gb nimmt.
Die Samsung Evo Basic oder crucial m500 sind gut.

Das Gehäuse ist schon sehr billig. Ich denke 30-40 darf es schon Kosten. 

Die grafikkarte ist dafür eher teuer, die gibt es von anderen guten Herstellern ab 160-170 euro mit 2-3 lüftern. Manchmal ist sogar bf4 dabei. Das würde Einen etwas höheren Preis rechtfertigen.


----------



## Lelouch99th (10. März 2014)

*Letzte Fragen*

Hallo
Habe mich nun für die evo basic 120g entschieden und für ein 40€ Gehäuse (Sharkoon T5 Economy, ohne Netzteil) entschieden.

Abschließende Fragen bevor ich am Freitag bestelle 

Ich benutze W-Lan fürs Internet, brauche ich da eine Netzwerkkarte? oder soll ich im Elektronikladen meines vertrauens einen USB-W-Lan-Empfänger kaufen? Beste Option zum Empfang des W-Lans?

Das mit der Lüftung passt nun so? hab das nicht ganz verstanden? 1 Prozessorlüfter und das Netzteil genügen? Auf der Grafikkarte sind auch Lüfter eingezeichnet.

Diesen Monitor bestelle ich dazu, Packard Bell Viseo 243Dbid, ist an dem was auszusetzen?

Vielen herzlichen Dank nochmal an alle die meinen Post gelesen haben und vorallem an den hilfreichen Yoghurt.

LG Simon


http://www.hardwareversand.de/60+cm+(24)+/127004/Packard+Bell+Viseo+243Dbid.article


----------



## JoghurtWaldfruechte (10. März 2014)

Ok, das sieht Schonmal gut aus.

Ich glaube die WLAN USB Sticks sind mittlerweile ziemlich gut, habe aber keine Erfahrungen damit, da ich selber lan nutze. Einige meiner Freunde nutzen eine wlankarte mit Antennen, andere Einen USB Stick und alle sind zufrieden, sofern du nicht mehrere Etagen überbrücken musst.

Auf der cpu ist ein kühler drauf, wahrscheinlich der Intel standart kühler. Da könntest du im konfigurator noch Einen anderen auswählen, der leiser wäre. Sowas wie den arctic cooling freezer 13.

Die Grafikkarte hat auch Einen kühler. Da sind welche zu empfehlen, die 2-3 "ventilatoren" haben, da das leiser ist, als wenn ein einziger ganz schnell drehen muss, um die gleiche Menge Luft zu bewegen.

Dann hat man noch Einen Gehäuselüfter beim Gehäuse dabei. Der ist vorne verbaut uns saugt frische Luft an, damit es im Gehäuse nicht zu warm Wird.

Im Idealfall nimmt man noch Einen zweiten 120mm Lüfter für hinten dazu, der die Warme Luft rausbläst. Muss aber nicht unbedingt sein.

Der Monitor geht in Ordnung. Bei den 24" monitoren ab 120 euro kann man kaum was falsch machen, sind alle sehr ähnlich.


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2014)

Lelouch99th schrieb:


> Das mit der Lüftung passt nun so? hab das nicht ganz verstanden? 1 Prozessorlüfter und das Netzteil genügen? Auf der Grafikkarte sind auch Lüfter eingezeichnet.


 Im Gehäuse ist auch mind. ein Lüfter drin, bei dem Sharkoon T5 wohl VORNE - dann kann man noch einen zweiten hinten einbauen - 120mm, 800-1200 U/Min und so um die 7-12€, am besten dem Shop dann sagen, dass der hinten hin soll. Noch besser wäre: der eingebaute lieber hinten rein, und dann vorne einen einbauen lassen mit nur 600-800 U/Min, das wäre leiser, weil die mitgelieferten Lüfter meistens nicht so leise sind, d.h es wäre meistens besser, wenn der mitgelieferte hinten ist. Kannst Du aber zur Not auch selber abändern, wenn der PC bei Dir ist.

 Was zahlst Du für den PC denn? An sich sollte da für 1000€ eine AMD R9 280X oder Nvidia GTX 770 drin sein. Das wäre für gute Grafikeinstellungen besser "zukunftssicherer", kostet aber ca 80-100€ mehr


 Der Monitor ist nix dolles, aber "gut genug", da solltest Du keine Probleme haben. Aber bestell ein HDMI oder DVI-Kabel dazu, denn wenn überhaupt, dann ist nur ein VGA-Kabel dabei, und man sollte DVI oder HDMI nutzen (digital halt)



 Wegen WLAN. Einfach nen Stick nehmen, aber nicht einen für nur 5€ - der AVM Stick zb ist ziemlich gut, und der müsste auch mit nicht-Fritzboxen gehen. AVM FRITZ!WLAN USB Stick   oder auch der DeLock WLAN USB2.0 WLAN N Stick 150Mbps


----------



## Lelouch99th (10. März 2014)

Danke euch für die Rückmeldung.

Den Fritz Stick werde ich mir dazu bestellen.

Bin jetzt mit Monitor (120)+ Windows(80) und Zusammenbauen(20) bei 1050€ + Versandskosten. Du hast absolut recht, der PC wäre auch mit einer besseren Grafikkarte noch unter 1000€ aber ich denke ich belasse es dabei 

Ihr und das Forum wart eine riesen Hilfe, noch ein Letztes mal Danke für die Antworten!

LG


----------



## Herbboy (10. März 2014)

ach so, 1000€ MIT Monitor - dann passt das. Wäre nur die Frage, ob DIR Gaming oder der "Alltag" wichtiger ist. Wenn Gaming, dann könntest Du statt der SSD halt eine bessere Grafikkarte nehmen, ansonsten passt das alles gut


----------

